# Ana de Armas, Keanu Reeves, and Mira Sorvino Star in the Thriller EXPOSED Arriving on Digital HD, Blu-ray, and DVD March 29



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

SOME SECRETS ARE BETTER LEFT BEHIND


Ana de Armas, Keanu Reeves, and Mira Sorvino Star In The Edge-Of-Your-Seat Thriller Arriving on Digital HD, Blu-ray™, and DVD March 29

SANTA MONICA, CA (January 19, 2015)- Discover what happens when the only thing more dangerous than finding the truth is exposing it, when Exposed fires onto Digital HD, Blu-ray™ (plus Digital HD), and DVD (plus Digital) March 29 from Lionsgate. Ana de Armas (Knock Knock), Keanu Reeves (John Wick), and Academy Award® winner Mira Sorvino (Best Supporting Actress, Mighty Aphrodite, 1995) headline this intense thriller, whichalso features compelling performances by Christopher McDonald (Happy Gilmore), Big Daddy Kane (Blade: Trinity), and Laura Gómez (Netflix's "Orange Is the New Black").

As a police officer investigates the death of his partner, the case exposes disturbing police corruption along with a dangerous secret that leads him to a troubled young woman.

The Exposed home entertainment release is loaded with pulse-pounding special features including a behind-the-scenes featurette and extended interviews with the cast. The Exposed Blu-ray and DVD will be available for the suggested retail price of $19.99 and $19.98, respectively.


BLU-RAY/DVD/DIGITAL HD SPECIAL FEATURES*

"Making Exposed" Featurette
Extended Cast Interviews


PROGRAM INFORMATION
Year of Production: 2015
Title Copyright: Exposed © 2015 Daughter of God, LLC. All Rights Reserved. Artwork & Supplementary Materials © 2016 Lions Gate Entertainment Inc. All Rights Reserved.
Type: Theatrical Release
Rating: R for Violence Including Sexual Assault, and for Language
Genre: Thriller
Closed-Captioned: English
Subtitles: English and Spanish
Feature Run Time: 102 Minutes
Blu-rayFormat: 1080p High Definition 16x9 Widescreen (2.40:1)
DVD Format: 16x9 Widescreen (2.40:1)
Blu-rayAudio: English 5.1 DTS-HD Master AudioTM
DVD Audio: English 5.1 Dolby Digital​


----------

